# Can't Clear Bluetooth Memory on Pioneer AVH-X2700BS



## kangking

Whats up everybody on diy car forums! It's been a while! Thanks to everyone who helped me out last year getting info on a car system. Did the install with a member of the forums and the sound has been great! 

Having one little problem now though!

Now that I've stored the maximum amount of phones in the radio, I can't pair my new cell phone without deleting the old phones, and I can't access the bluetooth menu to delete the phones!

I need to access the bluetooth menu to be able to clear the memory on the Pioneer AVH-X2700BS radio. The user guide says you need to have the parking brake on to access the bluetooth menu, and we never hooked up the "Parking Brake" wire to the radio. I guess it's a required connection. We thought it was for only watching dvd's (which I never watch) so we never hooked it up! Damn!

Basically this is what happens when I pair my new phone. The cell phone pairs with the radio and gives me a message with a numeric code to verify it's paired with the radio, but the radio says "Memory Full". So it can't connect via bluetooth!

I have tried everything to clear the memory, first thing I did was unplug the battery for about an hour. It reset the radio, but didn't clear the bluetooth memory. Then I pressed the small reset button on the face of the radio with a pen, it reset the radio as well, but both never cleared the bluetooth memory! I tried parking brake on / off (doesn't work since wire is not connected), just using it with accessory power, switching gears, nothing will let me access the bluetooth menu, it stays greyed out! Even with my old phone connected via bluetooth I still can't access the bluetooth menu!

My last attempt to fix it will be to do a firmware update on the radio, do you guys think that will clear the bluetooth memory? Or will we have to open it up and connect that wire?

Any Ideas what to do? 

Thanks!


----------



## adrianp89

You must connect the Parking brake. Even getting rid of 12v constant will still retain Bluetooth memory.


----------



## TheTodd

Take your parking brake wire on you radio (should be light green) and install a toggle switch between the radio and a good ground. Then you will be able to access those pesky menus. Or you could actually connect it to your parking brake ground and accomplish the same thing. I did a switch because every once in a while my kid rides in my car with me and I can throw a DVD in to keep him occupied while I'm driving. I have also had the need to access the bluetooth menu, phonebook, etc. while driving before so that's the other reason I installed the switch.

* I in no way endorse bypassing the safety system to enable watching movies while driving. I highly recommend connecting it to the parking brake.*

If it doesn't work you may have to engage the brake, disengage, then engage it again. My 4400 needs this sequence in order to access the menus and DVD.


----------



## Tony77177

TheTodd said:


> Take your parking brake wire on you radio (should be light green) and install a toggle switch between the radio and a good ground. Then you will be able to access those pesky menus. Or you could actually connect it to your parking brake ground and accomplish the same thing. I did a switch because every once in a while my kid rides in my car with me and I can throw a DVD in to keep him occupied while I'm driving. I have also had the need to access the bluetooth menu, phonebook, etc. while driving before so that's the other reason I installed the switch.
> 
> * I in no way endorse bypassing the safety system to enable watching movies while driving. I highly recommend connecting it to the parking brake.*
> 
> If it doesn't work you may have to engage the brake, disengage, then engage it again. My 4400 needs this sequence in order to access the menus and DVD.


How did you wire the toggle switch and what all tools and supplies did you use ? I’m trying to do the same thing so I can watch movies and also delete some memory from my Bluetooth


----------



## blammo585

I understand the wire for the purpose of restricting the use of the screen for movies, but what is the purpose of having to have it for Bluetooth?


----------



## dumdum

Just earth it 👍🏼 I’ve never felt the urge to watch a movie on my carplay pioneer... although tidal music video playlists are awesome! 😎


----------



## dumdum

blammo585 said:


> I understand the wire for the purpose of restricting the use of the screen for movies, but what is the purpose of having to have it for Bluetooth?


Prob so you have to stop still before navigating menus... but there are lots of menus you can mess without the handbrake on, bit odd that!


----------



## menkodo

kangking said:


> Whats up everybody on diy car forums! It's been a while! Thanks to everyone who helped me out last year getting info on a car system. Did the install with a member of the forums and the sound has been great! Having one little problem now though! Now that I've stored the maximum amount of phones in the radio, I can't pair my new cell phone without deleting the old phones, and I can't access the bluetooth menu to delete the phones! I need to access the bluetooth menu to be able to clear the memory on the Pioneer AVH-X2700BS radio. The user guide says you need to have the parking brake on to access the bluetooth menu, and we never hooked up the "Parking Brake" wire to the radio. I guess it's a required connection. We thought it was for only watching dvd's (which I never watch) so we never hooked it up! Damn! Basically this is what happens when I pair my new phone. The cell phone pairs with the radio and gives me a message with a numeric code to verify it's paired with the radio, but the radio says "Memory Full". So it can't connect via bluetooth! I have tried everything to clear the memory, first thing I did was unplug the battery for about an hour. It reset the radio, but didn't clear the bluetooth memory. Then I pressed the small reset button on the face of the radio with a pen, it reset the radio as well, but both never cleared the bluetooth memory! I tried parking brake on / off (doesn't work since wire is not connected), just using it with accessory power, switching gears, nothing will let me access the bluetooth menu, it stays greyed out! Even with my old phone connected via bluetooth I still can't access the bluetooth menu! My last attempt to fix it will be to do a firmware update on the radio, do you guys think that will clear the bluetooth memory? Or will we have to open it up and connect that wire? Any Ideas what to do? Thanks!


 For some insanely stupid and paranoid reason because I did not know what the green wire was TF for..., I had put it right behind my Corvette's final stereo cover frame, I popped it off as I was ready to remove everything... And then it was there, connected it to the outside of the cigarette lighter and voila, Bluetooth options were available, cleared all the old crap and now the new device is connected. What an intensely stupid option! Everything, EVERYTHING should be reset when you paperclip reset the useless mechanical reset button!


----------



## menkodo

For some insanely stupid and paranoid reason, because I did not know what the green wire was TF for.., I had put it right behind my Corvette's final stereo cover frame, I popped it off as I was ready to remove everything... And then it was there, connected it to the outside of the cigarette lighter and voila, Bluetooth options were available, cleared all the old crap and now the new device is connected. What an intensely stupid option! Everything, EVERYTHING should be reset when you paperclip reset that apparently useless mechanical reset button!


----------

